# Highland and Highland/Dexter Cattle - NE Indiana



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

My father decided to liquidate his cattle herd consisting of Highland and Higland Dexter Crosses.

His bull "Toby" is a registered purebred Highland bull that throws easy calving calves that thrive on pasture alone. 

He has 4 cows, 4 yearling heifers, and 2 calves available.

These cattle have been on pasture with no supplemental grain, only grass or hay since he started raising cattle more than 20 years ago. The calves receive no creep.

The cattle are in NE Indiana near Spencerville. 

If interested he can be contacted at (260) Four Five Zero-6779.


----------

